# whole wheat, spelt or oat



## 14452 (Apr 8, 2005)

Which of these are best for constiaption and helps for a bowel movement whole wheat? spelt? or oat?Thanks for any help


----------



## 14735 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm getting a lot better results with soya flour at the moment than with anything from the graminaceae family. although weirdly it only seems to work in unsalted homemade soup. still, best bowel function i've had in five years!


----------



## 21736 (Apr 8, 2005)

gotta be careful cos its also possible that these things are triggers....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure if there is evidence that any particular grain's bran is better than any other for constipation.For some the amount of soluble vs insoluble is important, but it doesn't seem to matter which soluble vs insoluble fiber source they use.Generally the trigger issue is actually what the constipated people want. Most things considered "trigger" foods tend to have the property of loosening stools. Prunes may be a very good thing for you or a very bad thing for you depending on where on the mostly constipated to mostly diarrhea spectrum you fall. The "old wives" are right prunes will move your bowels.Some things are triggers because they might be a gas source for some people but you have to remember that depending on IBS symptoms and individual food intolerances virutally every single food on the planet is a trigger for someone. Only a subset will be a problem for you, you can't avoid every food that every caused a symptom in someone because you will starve to death. What is great for one is deadly for another.When you look at "trigger" foods you need to determine why is it on the list and does what it "trigger" something you want to happen.K.


----------



## 14452 (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the answersBut I still would like to know which of these will make me go, these are the choices I have for eating bread every morning..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If fiber makes you go any of them should work.You might check the lables to see which bread has the most fiber in it as I think the grams of fiber is more important than which plant it comes from.Some breads are not whole grain so have very little fiber even though they are not white.I think wheat bran has more insoluble fiber than oat bran, but I'm not clear which would be the best to make you, as an individual, go.http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042700.asp talks about various grainsSpelt seems to get compared to wheat so fiberwise may be similar, but I can't find anything specific.The main thing I would look at is # grams of fiber per slice of bread. And how much regular flour they use, I think the oat bread I usually get is basically white bread that has been shown some oats and doesn't have as much fiber as whole wheat bread. K.


----------



## 21736 (Apr 8, 2005)

grains are a common trigger though, am i right?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem is starch not grains so much in IBS, for the portion of the population that starch is a problem.Potatoes as a non-grain starchy veggie could cause the same starch problem.A few grains, wheat, barley, rye are a problem for people with Celiac, but they are fine with potatoes and grains like rice that have no gluten.On the other hand. Grains are a good source of fiber and some people NEED that fiber to control the IBS.So like every so called "IBS Trigger" it may be vital for one person and really bad for another.K.


----------



## 21736 (Apr 8, 2005)

goddamn it is so hard to check for this stuff...so if im trying no grains im guessing i should eliminate rice too...that was gonna be next thing to try cos no fructose has not helped at all


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep if you are doing a no grain thing eliminate rice and potatoes as well.Now of the grains Rice tends to have the least amount of the resistant part of the starch which is the problem with starches.But this approach is not the best for everyone as www....com has a diet that is very heavy on fiber from grains that works for a lot of people.Are you trying to reduce fart frequency. That is the main thing all these no fructose and no starch things helps with (as well as some diarrhea for some people)But some people do do well on a diet that is meat and vegetables and not much else.With starches and other carbs look at the glycemic index if you want to get some insight into what is more likely a problem. A lot of time high glycemic carbs are quickly absorbed and while that can be a blood sugar issue, it reduces the load that gets to the colon.K.


----------



## 21736 (Apr 8, 2005)

see im not getting much gas or even constipation any more. moveing atleast once a day etc, just pain is all i get. What is a sourecof carbs if no grains? just heaps of veg i suppose....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of people eat grains with no problems, you probably will have some level of grains you can eat that will not increase your gas to where you have a problem.But if you don't do grains or starches you get carbs from veggies and fruits you tolerate.Most people do not have to go no starches ever again their whole life IMO, but you may find that you can have 1 piece of bread with a meal but not 2, or you can have either bread or rice but not both. And you may need to avoid the all starch-fest that most snack foods are for snacks (so veggies or cheese rather than bagels or chips for a snack).The main problem is gas and how much that effects you. If you weren't haveing issues with gas when you were eating your normal diet (or if changing to no grains didn't change anything for you) then it isn't something you need to worry about.You have to adjust all "X is a problem for IBSers" with your personal experience.For me it mattered not one whit if the meal was all protien all carb or all fat, it was the fact that I ate something that set of symptoms and that is common as the colon is more active after every meal and for me it was that increase in activity, not the food that I ate that was my issue.Probitic bacterial supplements may be another way of dealing with gas as they produce NONE from the carbs you do not digest, but they eat.K.


----------



## 23577 (Apr 10, 2005)

quinua has been my saving grace. That and flaxseed oil have brought me back. Both do not cause gas or cramping for me and keep me regular-Jamie


----------



## 21736 (Apr 8, 2005)

This is what makes me think diet may not help me...unless the pain comes from gas, but that makes no sense i cos i dont fart or get much bloating...


----------



## 23153 (Jun 2, 2005)

I have to be very careful when eating these. Recently i tried to lose some weight and cut out all "white" starches. I started to eat all whole grains, and i had the worst pains ever!! My body cant take nor digest all that fiber, so be careful


----------

